# Issues with NTL Accessing Work Email and Navigating to Certain Internet Sites



## field101 (28 Feb 2009)

Has anyone experienced a problem whereby you cant navigate to certain sites like rte.ie video clips? I am having problems logging onto my work email.  My VPN access doesn't work at all with this broadband.  I have tried accessing my work email in other places by using the internet service in that area and was able to successfully get in.
My service provide is NTL.


----------



## askalot (28 Feb 2009)

No problem ith UPC/NTL here (Dublin)


----------



## AlbacoreA (28 Feb 2009)

I'm not having a problem at the moment, but NTL's routing can be a bit wierd at times, taking long unnecessary routes via the UK which can time out.


----------



## bwoods (4 Mar 2009)

I have just moved to Dublin 8 and I'm currently looking at what provider to go with. I noticed in the the user agreement that NTL doesn't allow users to use VPN as the contract is for "personal and recreational" use or whatever. I also need this to work from home occasionally and though I figured it wouldn't be a problem, I see that it is in your case at least. Have you found any solution yet?


----------



## car (4 Mar 2009)

> I have just moved to Dublin 8 and I'm currently looking at what provider to go with. I noticed in the the user agreement that NTL doesn't allow users to use VPN as the contract is for "personal and recreational" use or whatever. I also need this to work from home occasionally and though I figured it wouldn't be a problem, I see that it is in your case at least. Have you found any solution yet?



Hmm, I was in mates house last week in lucan, hes got NTL  BB and I VPN'd to my job.

They dont support it, but it should work.  Mostly they dont support it cos they dont offer static IPs which some VPNs require.   Also, if VPNs start disconnecting they cant be held responsible.   



> Has anyone experienced a problem whereby you cant navigate to certain sites like rte.ie video clips?


Yes, most broadcasters have limited bandwidth of videos to IPs coming from that country.  BBC have this as well.  If NTL are routing through UK, this is most likely the issue.  It could also be a problem with your real player version, try the same laptop on another BB connection to rule out or try another media player. 




> I am having problems logging onto my work email. My VPN access doesn't work at all with this broadband. I have tried accessing my work email in other places by using the internet service in that area and was able to successfully get in.


Work email is different, do you need to be on your VPN to access it?  Most companies allow http access either through outlook or a browser.

When you say you cant get on to VPN, whats happening  are you using a cisco VPN client or is it a Citrix connection which prolly the 2 most common?  Are you getting a login or denied access?


----------

